# Linux >  Grub loading .. Error 21

## Epis

izdomāju uz vecā 160Gb cietņa uzinstalēt linuxu un paņēmu veco, jau agrāk novilkto ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.ISO image ierakstīju CD diskā un tad sāku instalēt uzliku tās partīcījas (itkā kā vaig uz tā ext3 file formāta 3 gabalus
 1 (/(root)) 65Gb
2(/home) 80Gb
 3(Swap) 10Gb

tālāk itkā ieinstalējās bet ka nospiež beigās restart un itkā restartējās kompis ta tālāk par melnu ekrānu nekur netiek un erros tur ir tāds:
Grub loading ... 
Error 21

tākā esu grudrs un zinu ka ja kautkas neiet ta jāpagoglē un atradu ka vaig itkā super_grub_disk progu lai tās Boot partīcijas uzliktu, jo erros itkā ka no tā ka tas Grub shell, vai kā viņ tur nevar linuxu palaist jo nezinu kur kods sākās, un nokačāju priekš flopika
grub-rescue-floppy.img
iegrūdu to .img flopikā ar rawwritewin-0.7 progu (ko ar nokačāju speciāli priekš sītā (ar flopikiem baigi nočakarējos, vairākas h,  kamēr atradu ejošu ) tālāk restartēju atkal kompi lieku biosā lai booto no flopika un parādās tas super_grub_disk Logs un ko es redzu, redzu to ka man nav Nevienas partīcjas cietnim un vispār cietņa paša arī nav  ::  es nesaprotu kā tas iespējams ?  
Pēdējais ko darīju bīja ņēmu pa jaunu un instalēju tikai tagat beigās nespiedu pogu restart, bet nospiedu Krustu, un Linux softa aizga'ja tālāk un parādījās kā ejoš, iemēgināju firefox browzeri, viss itkā iet, un tad paskatījos kas darās ar tām partīcijām ko itkā saliku un izrādās ka spiežot uz kādu no diskiem nekas vaļā nevarās un met tur kautka'du erroru ka nekādu partīcju nav, un nekādus failus neko saglābāt nevar.
protams ka es sapratu ka tas linux kas bīj palaidies gāja no CD un tupēja kompja RAM atmiņā nevis uz Cietņa.
Ko lai dara ? kā lai to linuxu ieinstalē ? 
tagat kačāju jaunāko Ubunt versīju, mēgināšu to CD iededzināt un vēlreiz meģināt rīt. bet gat tekstu drukāju no cita cietņa kur iet (vienīgais man ejošais) windows Xp  ::

----------


## Delfins

izmanto lilo... būs ātri un nesāpīgi  :: 
es arī vienreiz ar rokām liku grub bet tā i nezidevās... ar lilo nekādu problēmu.

Starpcitu, linuxu instalēji uz cietņa? vēlams arī pēc particiju veidošanas pārstartēt linuxu. un parliecinaties vai viss ierakstijies pareizi.

PS: vispar atrakais variants ir uz SUN VirtualBox notestēt installu - viss ntoiek zibenigi, velak atkartu uz reala HDD

----------


## Epis

Nokačāju to Lilo 22.8 http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/B ... 1090.shtml
un ko tālāk ar to lai dara, (ierakstīt flopikā ? vai ieinstalēt to linuxu bez restarta un tad nolasīt no flopika to failu un kautka'dus skriptus uzmest piemēram šeit ir kautkāda pamācība: 
 Using Lilo When the BIOS Can't See the Root Partition
http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LILO-5.html
es tur īsti nesaprotu kurā momentā viņi tos skriptus vada un kur vada?

----------


## Delfins

ai lunis tu....

LILO ir bootloaderis... tas nozime, ka pa prieksu jauzliek linux uz particijs, velak ieks lilo noradi kernela particiju un linux kernela pilno celju.

----------


## Vads

SWAP 10 GB?  :: 
ja tev RAM ir virs 2 GB tad tadu swap vispār nevajag...  ::

----------


## jeecha

Vads, nerunaa muljkjiibas par swap. Dziivot bez swap tas ir apmeeram tas pats kas speeleeties ar spichkaam seezhot pulvera mucaa. Kautgan tagad vinji kernelim salikushi papildu fiichas kas atminjas izbeigshanaas gadiijumaa spridzina mazaak kritiskus procesus lai kritiskie vismaz liidz "shutdown -r NOW" izdziivo  ::

----------


## Epis

karoči ieinstalēju linuxu bet iet baigi sūdigi, ekrāns raustās + Peles ikona ari nerādās tā vietā rāda kvadrātu ar punktiņiem  ::  un es te mēginu uzinstalēt kompja Mātesplates integrēto videokartes draiveri via-xserver-86a-50283_src.tgz un tas ari nesanāk caur to Komand logu, jo izrādās ka nevar izekstraktēt to failu komanda ir šada
epis@epis:~/Downloads$ tar zxvf  via-xserver-86a-50283_src.tgz

gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
tar: Child returned status 1
tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors

karoči kautkāds sviestains tas linux, ne normāli iet, ne draiverus var uzinstalēt, pele ari nerāda nu esu biški vīlies  ::

----------


## zzz

Nu, cita cilveeka gadiijumaa probleeminjas vareetu norakstiit uz pieredzes truukumu utml.

Tachu taa kaa dotajaa gadiijumaa instaleetaajs ir epiitis, tad diagnoze formuleejas rupjaakos vaardos - epiisha liikas rocinjas atkal.

----------


## ansius

epi sameklē linux for dumies

un liec normālu distribūciju.

----------


## Epis

> un liec normālu distribūciju.


 un kādu tad linuxu man instalēt ? vismaz tādu vaig kam peli rāda normāli !



> Tachu taa kaa dotajaa gadiijumaa instaleetaajs ir epiitis, tad diagnoze formuleejas rupjaakos vaardos - epiisha liikas rocinjas atkal.


 diagnozi iekonstatēt jau ir viss vieglāk, bet ieteikt ko darīt, kā to linuxu sataisīt tā lai vismaz kautcik ietu ? un lai varētu kautko tālāk domāt par kāda C "hello World" example koda palaišanu 

Šī vispār ir pirmā reize ka ir reāla darīšana ar linuxu, pirmstam ir lasīts, dzirdēts viskautkas un laikam jau ir taisnība ka uzinstalēt, iekonfigurēt nav nemaz tik vienkārši.

----------


## Delfins

lai uzprogrammētu pietiek ar kerneli + gcc paku.
Un nemaz nevajag X-logus ar peli.

Ak jā... tu taču nemāki bez peles neko uztaisīt...

----------


## Epis

> Ak jā... tu taču nemāki bez peles neko uztaisīt...


 Pašsaprotami.

tākā man lūdzu piedāvāt tos variantus kas ar peli taisāmi  ::  un pierm piedāvāt vaig tādu linux distribūciju kur peles ikona nav kvadrāts  ::

----------


## Delfins

kam tev tas linuks... sedin vien uz windows un baksties ar peli.
Tapat tev nekas nesanāks uz linuxa, ja neesi izmantojis pieejamās IDEs un atkal visu vainu liksi tieši uz tiem, nevis uz savu roku un kodu līkumu.

----------


## chiekurs

Varbut problema ir ar partiticijam? Meiginaji ļaut setupam pašam viņas automatiski izveidot? Ir gadijies uz daudziem datoriem ubuntu instalet un nekad nav bijushas problemas..

----------


## ansius

linux nav domāts lai ar ar peli ko darītu, nepareizo OS izvēlējies. ja gribi peli - Win vai OSX

----------


## ansius

aa un distribūcija kaut vai Debian

----------


## Delfins

nemaz nav tik slikti, lieliem projektiem ar labu IDE, pele būs OK.
webam arī vajadzēs.

----------


## Epis

> aa un distribūcija kaut vai Debian


 apstījos to Debian un kautkā tur to ISO failu instalējomo ir biški pa dauz apjomā sanāktu kādi 14 CD ko vaidzētu kačāt, man liekās ka tur kautkas nav kā vaig.
skataties http://www.debian.org/CD/torrent-cd/ es izvēlējos amd64 un tur ir Jūra ar ISO failiem kas itkā jākačā man tas liekās kautkā pa traku ! 



> nemaz nav tik slikti, lieliem projektiem ar labu IDE, pele būs OK.


 uzraksti kādu tad tu lieto linux distribūciju + C,C++ IDE, jo realitāte vispār ir tāda ka to programmu ir nenormāli daudz un kā lai zin kura ir tā normālākā un labākā, tādēļ prasu kādu paši lietojat (protams ka man vaig tādu Free versiju, ja nav free ta vismaz kādu demo limitēto, jo reāli jau visi IDE softi maksā naudu, bet var arī atrast kautkādas Studentu, Demo, trial, limitētās hobby versijas, lai varētu reāli iemēgināt.

----------


## Delfins

http://www.codeblocks.org/

----------


## ansius

> apstījos to Debian un kautkā tur to ISO failu instalējomo ir biški pa dauz apjomā sanāktu kādi 14 CD ko vaidzētu kačāt,


 bļ!@#$!$

nu nelien linux ja neesi gatavs mācīties, ir tāda versija kas saucas netinst - tikai tur tev vajag kompi pie neta pielikt - http://www.debian.org/distrib/netinst tādā veidā tev pamatsisteema ielien mazā cd un tad no tā pailaiž instalāciju, un vēlāk tev jāizvēlas ko tu gribi instalēt, to ko izvēlies to arī pieinstalē.

----------


## kabis

Izmanto defaultās ubuntu instalācijas opcijas. Ja jau nav sajēgas kā cieto disku sadalīt, uzliec automātiski pa visu disku, ja vien uz tā paša cietā tev nav kāda cita OS.

Vispār nav ko ķēzīt šeit elektronikas forumu ar muļķībām. Ir taču ubuntu forums, kas ir pilns ar problēmām un to risinājumiem.

P.S. Atcerējos, sameklē gūglē curve_hands.dll failu un iecep to kopā ar ubuntu vienā CD, točna visam būtu jāiet!

----------


## Delfins

nav jēgas, Epis sen pierādījis ka ir bezcerīga radība.

----------


## Epis

tagat velku ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent  versiju jo moš vaina bīj tajā ka man ir amd procis un šitā paka izskatās ka būs tieši priekš tā, vecā bīj i386 ubunt versija moš tapēc gļukoja, peli nerādīja, cerams ka šī ies labāk   ::

----------


## Delfins

skaties ka tik neaplauzies.. kompilēsi ar nepareizām atslēgām vispār spļaudīsies...

----------


## Velko

> jo moš vaina bīj tajā ka man ir amd procis un šitā paka izskatās ka būs tieši priekš tā


 _amd64_ nozīmē to, ka tas paredzēts 64-bitu procim. Ja tev tāds ir (vienalga - Intel vai AMD) - tad uz priekšu.

Ja tomēr ir 32-bit procis (kaut arī AMD ražots), tad šitais nederēs.

----------


## jeecha

Es saprotu pirms 10 gadiem ar Linux bija dazhreiz jaachakareejaas lai visu palaistu. Bet ne jau shodien - visaam distribuucijaam instalaacijas ir diezgan "muljkjudroshas". Tur jaabuut speciaalam talantam vai iipashi liikaam rokaam lai nesanaaktu... Epis, kad tu chaapo garaam sadziives tehnikas veikalam visiem teljukiem skatlogos pazuud bilde?  ::

----------


## Epis

vai ta kādam mūsdienu galda kompim iekšā vēl stāv kāds 32bit procis, visur  jau tač ir 64b. vienkārši es sākumā spiedu dawnload pogu pataisno un novilku to 32 bit linuxu, tagat apskatoties uzmanīgāk ubunt lapu izrādās ka ir arī 64b versija, cerams ka šī ies bez gļuka un pele arī rādīsies  ::  
Pēctam ka palaidīs normāli linuxu mēginaš dabūt iekšā to COde::Blocks softu  ::  un kādu linuxīgo hello World progu iemēgināšu.
vispār jau laikam ka bez linuxa nākotnē iztikt nevarēs, jo cik skatos uz visiem jauniem ARM cortex-A8 pročiem (piem. BeagleBoard) arī linux iet, un tur cita ceļa kā uz viņiem kautko uzkodēt bez linuxa, laikam ka, īsti nav, jo ražotāja IDE+softi maksā bargu piķi, un cik lasu ta vairums ņemās un hako to linuxu priekš savas aplikācijas, un ja kautkas sanāk, ta var ņemt priekšā kautvai to pašu LinuxCNC un papētīt tā normāli.

----------


## Epis

Viss aizgāja ar pirmo ka instalēju to 64 bit Ubuntu 9.10  versiju, esu arī ieinstalējis Code::Blocks nekādus "Hello World"kodus nokompilēt un consollē palaist nav sanācis  :: , būs jāpačakarējās kamēr kautko uz tā linuxa varēs iekodēt, pirmais gribētu atras kādu demo kodu priekš COm porta kodēšanas, pēc tam man velk iemēģināt kādu PCI kodu (man tač ir paštaisītā PCI fpga karte  ::  )

----------


## Delfins

dumš kas dumš...
reāli, ja nevari palaist HelloWorld, tad vispār pie kompja neej klāt.

----------


## Helis

karo4 nevarēju vnk noturēties...

bljin Epi ja jau tu esi tik kruts vecis ka ņemies te ar visādiem arm utt. taisot savu cnc kontrolieri, bet esi tik tups datorlietās, ka man liekās pat nesaproti atšķirības starp i386 un amd64 (tā atšķirība nevar ietekmēt tavu peles izskatu), kā arī nemāki pat elemetāras lietas uz linux tad man trūksts vnk vārdu. Cilvēks zābaks. Tava nolemtība!!!!

----------


## Epis

> ka man liekās pat nesaproti atšķirības starp i386 un amd64 (tā atšķirība nevar ietekmēt tavu peles izskatu),


 Jā jā tikai nezkāpēc ietekmēja peles izskatu, un ne jau man vienīgam, meklējot google citiem arī ir bījis tāpat kā man tākā nevaig te tēlot gudro visszini !

----------


## Helis

tici man es linux'us sev  esmu instalējis vairāk nekā un man nekad šitādi gļuki nav bijuši. Plus vēl pats knapi kko sajēdz no linuxa bet jau meistars pats taisa partīcijas un viss notiekas. Var jau redzēt kādas tev zināšanas ja swapam uzliec 10 GB

----------


## Delfins

> ka man liekās pat nesaproti atšķirības starp i386 un amd64 (tā atšķirība nevar ietekmēt tavu peles izskatu),
> 
> 
>  Jā jā tikai nezkāpēc ietekmēja peles izskatu, un ne jau man vienīgam, meklējot google citiem arī ir bījis tāpat kā man tākā nevaig te tēlot gudro visszini !


 tāpēc ka tie ir tādi paši dauņi, kuriem rokās pat H2O jūtās apdraudēts...

----------


## dmd

nu, kaut arī epis varbūt nav linux guru, tomēr nav tik traki. pašam arī grubu ar rociņām liekot ir izdevies uzlikt tik ar trešo reizi un ar ī tad pēc pamācības (tiesa gan kompilējot no sources).

kas attiecas uz ņirgāšanos par swap izmēru... priekš pirmās particionēšanas reizes nav nemaz tik traki, es pirmajā reizē uzliku par mazu. root partīcija arī imho ir par lielu.

epja kompilēšanas problēmas, iespējams atrisinās maģiska rindiņa terminālī "sudo apt-get install build-essential" , jo ubuntim *LE GASP* defaultā nav kompilatora. 

vēl praktiskass lietas no amatier linuksoīda ubuntista dzīves:
videokartes ražotāja "ne-atvērtās sources" draiveri parasti ir piespridzināmi no "hardware drivers" opcijas. xubuntu, tas atrodams iekš "applications" (start menu or whatever) -> system

terminālim var atvērt jaunu tabu, nav jāver vaļā jauns terminālis
terminālī nav jāraksta pilns faila nosaukums. uzraksti pirmos pāris burtus un piespied tab. ja ir vairāki faili vai direktoriji ar tādu sākumu, divreiz spiežot tab parādās visi varianti.
linux ir atšķirība, starp lielajiem un mazajiem burtiem - Aka un aka ir divi dažādi faili.
symlinki ir tavs draugs un vispār noderīga lieta. izlasi par ln -s

----------


## Epis

> epja kompilēšanas problēmas, iespējams atrisinās maģiska rindiņa terminālī "sudo apt-get install build-essential" , jo ubuntim LE GASP defaultā nav kompilatora.


 šito vaidzēs iemēgināt, jo nesen uzinstalēju uz windows cietņa code::Bloks un helo World example proga compilējās ar pirmo, un tā pat arī pārējie NEW projekta tipi.

vot jautājums kā lai izdara šo operāciju kas šai citātā  


> Please note once again that, for the above sequence of commands to work, you must
> have a properly configured and built kernel tree in a place where the makefile is able
> to find it (/usr/src/linux-2.6.10 in the example shown).


 nesaprotamā daļa ir "built kernel tree" kā lai to izdara ? 
LDD- linux driver development grāmata tur ir tas starta piemērs kā ielādē tos moduļus


```
#include <linux/init.h>
#include <linux/module.h>
MODULE_LICENSE("Dual BSD/GPL");
static int hello_init(void)
{
printk(KERN_ALERT "Hello, world\n");
return 0;
}
static void hello_exit(void)
{
printk(KERN_ALERT "Goodbye, cruel world\n");
}
module_init(hello_init);
module_exit(hello_exit);
```

 es vēl nēsu mēginājis neko lādēt jo īsti nezinu vai tā vienkārši var tagat ņemt uz sava ubunta 9.10 uztaisīt to hello.c failu iegrūst viņu tajā linux:  /usr/src/linux-2.6.10 direktorijā un ta komand logā iegrūst tās komandas. pareizi ? 
pagaidām man vēl nav otra eksperimentējamā kompja tādēļ negribās tur kautko baigi nočakarēt esošajam, plānoju kautkad nopirkt jaunu kasti, ta ar veco varēs ķēzīties  ::

----------


## Delfins

1) tev vajag nokompilet kerneli ar modulju ieladesanu runtime (Enable kernel module loading)
isa pamaciba (neta ir atrodams prieks lameriem how-to)
- kacajam sources
- konfigojam
- kompilejam
- instalejam ieks grub/lilo paralelo kerneli
- restartejam
2) pasu moduli (njemam gatavu vai pasi kodejam vai redigjejam kadu gatavu)
3) ar modprobe var ladet ieksa moduljus kernelim




> pagaidām man vēl nav otra eksperimentējamā kompja tādēļ negribās tur kautko baigi nočakarēt esošajam, plānoju kautkad nopirkt jaunu kasti, ta ar veco varēs ķēzīties


 Izmanto SUN VirtualBox - tu vispar neko nevaresi sacakaret, ne HDD, ne hardware.. viss ir virtuali. turpatas ari kodet var.

----------

